# Where do you buy your kibble?



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Where do you buy your kibble... I am trying to put something together and would like to see where everyone buys kibble.

Thanks!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I buy mine from a place called Goober Pet Direct in Phoenix. They deliver free of charge throughout Phoenix and the Valley which makes things nice and they are reasonably priced and carry a ton of brands.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I bought mine from Pet Supermarket. They have a good frequent buyer program and the best prices on good food (Wellness) and everything else in their store.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

Healthy Pets. I'm lucky enough to have a store right down the street from me where I can buy all my food and treats.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

*Two places*

We have a small chain of 4 or 5 stores here - Nashville Pet Products that sell the best brands of food.

There are also a few "boutiques" that sell the best foods. As well as matching sweaters for you and your dog, earrings with dogs on them, very foo foo leashes, etc. Everything you never needed but would love to have for your pet. I tell my clients to leave their wallets in the car.

Pet Smarts sells no human grade food here and PetCo and Pet Supermarkets sell pets which is a big bo-no in my book!

Oh, wait we have feedstores in the outlying areas that sell a few of the good brands too. Oh, and the health food stores too.

A lot of my clients feed Flint River Ranch. Partly because it is a good food and partly because they get you on a program and send you whatever quantity you need to your door each week. (So that would be laziness/convenience. LOL!)


----------



## Neon460 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Pet Food Depot*

Great little place in North Phoenix off of Carefree Hwy ... near 7th street I think. It's really affordable.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

zentrainer said:


> We have a small chain of 4 or 5 stores here - Nashville Pet Products that sell the best brands of food.
> 
> There are also a few "boutiques" that sell the best foods. As well as matching sweaters for you and your dog, earrings with dogs on them, very foo foo leashes, etc. Everything you never needed but would love to have for your pet. I tell my clients to leave their wallets in the car.
> 
> ...



PetCo doesn't sell pets, they have an adoption center and they allow adoption groups to use their facilities to ADOPT out pets. All pets at PetCo locations are the property of non profit rescue groups just an FYI.


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ive been buying my Eagle Pack Holistic at a local feed store, but now that I am changing foods I purchased Pinnacle at our local trainer, Ringers.


----------



## carnivorediet (Jul 1, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> PetCo doesn't sell pets, they have an adoption center and they allow adoption groups to use their facilities to ADOPT out pets. All pets at PetCo locations are the property of non profit rescue groups just an FYI.


the ones in vegas (petco, petsmart) sell pets. maybe not dogs, but lots of small animals and ferrets from marshal farms (have heard it is basically a ferret mill), various reptiles and birds. Maybe this is what was meant by pets.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Reno PetCos, Pet Supermarkets and PetsMarts also sell the small animals, reptiles, birds and fish but all their dogs and cats come from rescue groups.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

carnivorediet said:


> the ones in vegas (petco, petsmart) sell pets. maybe not dogs, but lots of small animals and ferrets from marshal farms (have heard it is basically a ferret mill), various reptiles and birds. Maybe this is what was meant by pets.


Oh yes I apologize, yes they sell fish and mice, however I am not sure of any other way to acquire those pets, I have yet to see a mouse rescue or a fish rescue or a guinie pig rescue, etc. I bought my son's fish from PetSmart, he's very happy and healthy.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

But I have seen ferret and rabbit rescues, so I'll give it to PetsMart, they do not sell either of those animals.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> But I have seen ferret and rabbit rescues, so I'll give it to PetsMart, they do not sell either of those animals.



My PetCo does not sell rabbits of ferrets. Actually none of the ones in my areas do. Maybe it varies by state. They have birds, fish, mice, hampsters, and guinie pigs in my area, but so does PetSmart.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Really? Reno PetCos sell ferrets and chinchillas along with all those other little critters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I buy my food here: http://www.doggonenatural.com/. 

It's a new store that opened up last year, I love that place. The owner is a nutritionist and is very very selective about what foods she carries (she pulled Timberwolf back in April due to customer's dogs getting sick, and has stopped carrying Canidae due to the formula changes). She won't carry some of the foods that we all consider to be good (such as Wellness) because they don't meet her standards. Her dachshund has been raw fed since she got him as a pup, and she wholeheartedly believes in the raw diet but doesn't push it onto others, which is something I appreciate very much. All that and she adores my dog, she always sends him home with a doggie bag of yummy treats.

Prior to this store opening I had to drive the 15 miles to Leesburg (which takes almost 40 minutes) to get food. I could have gotten good food closer to home, but those stores all sell puppies and I won't step foot into any of those places.

All this and I work at PetSmart LOL! I've sent many a PetSmart customer to Doggone Natural, just don't tell PetSmart that.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

We buy from either Tractor Supply or the local feed store which carries a limited selection. They have a couple brands of so called "premium" pet food, but finding it on the shelf isn't easy. Most people around here buy food in Walmart, so the feed stores don't want to stock up on food very few people can afford to buy.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, my mom lives in a tiny town outside of a small town in the middle of nowhere in Nevada and the only place she can get even decent food (Nutro) is at a tiny feed store that's only open when she works during the week and on Saturdays, but she still gets it. It's definitely hard to get good dog kibble in a small town without paying exorbitant shipping prices but it's better than what she was feeding them: Purina Dog Chow.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Yeah, my mom lives in a tiny town outside of a small town in the middle of nowhere in Nevada and the only place she can get even decent food (Nutro) is at a tiny feed store that's only open when she works during the week and on Saturdays, but she still gets it. It's definitely hard to get good dog kibble in a small town without paying exorbitant shipping prices but it's better than what she was feeding them: Purina Dog Chow.


Tractor Supply sells a lot of Pedigree and their own brand which is probably worse than Purina. They have a large variety of Nutro, Diamond, Iams and SD, they recently started getting Taste of the Wild. Their cat food options are horrid, I don't buy any cat food there ever. They sell really cheap cat food for barn cats. 

For cat food I go to the other feed store which has a lot better selection for cats. I can get Chicken Soup there, as well as Innova. They sell Chicken Soup for dogs, but I've only seen one or two bags of Innova dog food. It's frustrating because they don't always have food in stock. I go there on the days the food is delivered if I want to get what I need, sometimes I miss out and can't get large bag of cat food, have to get the sample bags which is a pain. 

I checked out the cost of shipping from Pet Food Direct, it costs around $15 to have 35 lb bag of food delivered to my house, that's nuts.

I've contacted Tractor Supply to see if they could order something else, but all they did was refer me to my local store manager. He said what they get is decided by the main branch of TSC, he can only sell what they send him. 
I contacted the manager of the other feed store, she told me that they don't order a lot of the premium foods because there iisn't enough demand for them, and she can't order just one bag of a particular food. So I decided to contact a few of the pet food companies to see if they can get a sales person to the store, maybe send down some samples for customers to try. I know they did this with Innova, the feed store had a lot of samples for a few months they were giving them away to everyone! Now they carry some of the Innova products, but not all, better than nothing. If Innova can do this, maybe some of the other companies can do too.


----------



## clmalcolm (Jun 22, 2008)

*where to buy kibble*

I buy Innova EVO from a small place called PetWorld on rt 9 in Natick, MA -- it is a great pet store with a large variety of high quality dog food


----------



## LoveMyLilDogs (Jul 23, 2008)

I buy my food at Pawswell Pet Nutrition In Seattle area. They are always so nice and have a great amount of knowledge of there products.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess I'm lucky...Southern California has holistic/natural/organic feeding supply stores everywhere. So I never have a problem getting the food...thank the lord.

Kind of off topic, but ferrets are illegal in some states, thats why they don't sell them. They're illegal in California, though ferret owners are working on it, but all the pet stores sell Ferret supplies.


----------



## Jacksie2006 (Jun 23, 2008)

I get mine from Pet Supplies Plus, In Indiana, they have all kinds of good foods.


----------



## techampion (Jul 31, 2008)

*where to buy kibble*

I purchase my kibble from Phydeaux Pets in Chapel Hill/Carrboro


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I buy my food(Solid Gold, Wellness and Merrick) From Katie's K-9 Corral in Woodland CA. When I cant make it to Woodland I stop by another doggie boutique in Davis and occasionaly Petco.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Pet Supplies Plus in Dyer, Indiana or Ted's Feed Store in Lansing, IL


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

depends on what i'm buying. if it's natural balance duck & potato small bites i order online from onlynaturalpet.com since i can't find the small bites in stores. regular sized natural balance i can get at petfood express in san jose or by my office in palo alto. they also carry the wellness canned he eats. oz is going to start on merrick's before grain buffalo soon and that i have to pick up at this fancy doggie boutique in downtown palo alto called dogtown. works out though since they're the only place i can find his 100% canned evanger's as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

I buy all my dog food and treats at the local Agway store here in CT. It's a great store that carries most if not all of the best brands.
I also purchase food for my rabbits and guinea pigs from Agway.
And sometimes I pick up dinner for my teenagers there, too.

(just kidding about the teenagers) :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I get all my food online from Pet Food Direct. I wait for them to email me a 22% off coupon and then once I apply that, the shipping is free and I get enough extra off the food that it is actually cheaper then what I can get it at from the one store that sells it here locally. We only have one or two stores that sells any premium brands and they sell only a few. This way I can stock up on all the brands, plus exotic treats like the Bravo bites and the Orijen food and I dont' pay any tax or gas and it gets put right on my front door step. I feel real bad for my UPS driver though!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

There are some new folks on these boards so I wanted to bump this up.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I order all my food from the supplier we use at the daycare/ boarding facility I work at. 
I have no idea what I'm going to do when I move out of state in December to Vegas, as I am getting my food wholesale right now. $36 for a 44lb bag of Canidae works for me!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I drive 30 mins to a small pet food boutique that carries pretty good variety of hard to find foods, and the only place in the state that carries acana. But I also get some at petfooddirect.com, its actually cheaper with a coupon then driving to the store.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

For Orijen online. I can get most anything else I need through a local feed store.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I buy the premium brands like Orijen, Wellness core, well you know all the premium brands~!~ from a mom and pop store actually at one time 3 of them! Gee I like to travel haha!(not)!~ Well anyway one is called Raining cats and dogs rather cute! the other is just a store right by this animal medical center~ the guy has this little tiny place you can hardly turn around in and sells little toys and premium foods, he will even carry the bag to your car (luxury haha!) and the other place is called Fetch, another cute clever name! Then if I am out and about I either go to Petco or Petsmart they are actually pretty close to each other(competition) but this is when I need to like also get crickets for my son's reptile or I need something other than just food! But those are where I go!:biggrin:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

When I feed kibble (rare, as I am a raw feeder) I buy it at Dotty's. (Michigan only pet store, I think.) The kibble is Taste Of The Wild.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

wags, do you live in NC? theres a boutique called reigning cats and dogs, I think in waxhaw.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Innova Supplier in NE Tampa*

Here in the NE end Tampa (colloquially known as "New Tampa") we buy our Innova EVO at Pet City: 2119 Collier Pkwy, Land O Lakes, FL 34639. Tel: (813) 242-7600

It's ~30 minutes from our home. They also seem to carry a lot of other good brands for both cats & dogs.

The largest bag of EVO Large Bites Chicken & Turkey costs us just under $50. Although I've found some places that look like they may be less expensive online, once you add in the shipping the savings disappear. 

Anyone have any decent online sources for Innova that don't charge an arm & a leg for shipping?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> Anyone have any decent online sources for Innova that don't charge an arm & a leg for shipping?



K9 cuisine offers free shipping on all orders $50 and above.

Premium & Organic Dog Food and Dog Treats - Free Shipping


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

wags said:


> ... one is called Raining cats and dogs ...


There are a couple of those "raining cats and dogs" boutiques here in Connecticut as well.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> K9 cuisine offers free shipping on all orders $50 and above.
> 
> Premium & Organic Dog Food and Dog Treats - Free Shipping


I can see why: THEY CHARGE MORE. Their 28.6lb bag of Innova EVO Large Bites is $68.75!! I can get it at the store I mentioned for $49.99.

So there is *no saving* in ordering from them.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just placed an order for EVO at petfooddirect.com. Their price on a large bag of EVO is $55.39, BUT I had a 20% off coupon which covered all the shipping plus took some extra off the items I bought. I also don't pay any tax when I order from them so that it ends up being cheaper then what they charge at the local store. Plus I can get some things that they don't sell locally like the free range Baa Baa treats my dogs go nuts over. 

I usually make sure I have a big coupon from them and maximize what I can buy before the shipping bumps up to the next level. That way I get the best deal all around.


----------



## whitewlf00 (May 28, 2009)

*Food Places*

I live in Orlando Florida and I frequent 3 different places that are all mom and pop pet food stores. I buy Acana grasslands for my dane.

The one closest to me is called Doglando in Waterford Lakes and they have a tiny store next to the doggie daycare but they are not open late only till 5:30 which is when i get off work so dont go there too much 

The other one is called Murphys Premium Pet Food Store in Winter Springs which is a bit out of the way but they are open till 7 which is good for me so i can stop by on the way home. They sell only grain free premium foods and treats for both cats and dogs. I love to get the Northern biscuits for my dane and this is the only place that carries it. 

The other is a great store in Orlando off Fairbanks Ave called Pookies Bow Wow Bakery that carries only premium food/treats and raw along with a bakery section that makes treats and even birthday cakes for your dog. The have a small section of dog supplies like leashes and collars. I got there to get food when i have a coupon ..they put it in their email newsletter once a month...

Where are all you guys getting the petfooddirect.com coupons from i cant find anything?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> wags, do you live in NC? theres a boutique called reigning cats and dogs, I think in waxhaw.


No, but that area sounds fun! I live in Illinois gee the presidents state haha!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I just went to Fetch yesterday and bought InnovaEVO reduced fat and it was $57.99 plus tax which is 9.75% UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:frown: Then I bought the canned EVO the 95% ones 3 flavors which were from $1.99 a can to $1.95 a can.
Gee then I went to petco for crickets and a couple fish plants which I bought a dog toy there my goodness I went for this little stuff and ended up spending 49 bucks with tax! Hmmm after the two stops I ended my trip haha! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hope I am not the only one who has done this hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!:redface:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

whitewlf00 said:


> Where are all you guys getting the petfooddirect.com coupons from i cant find anything?


Once you order from them, they will email you coupons all the time. Next time I get a big coupon emailed to me I will post the code here.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

heres a 20% off coupon code for petfooddirect.com if anyone is interested :

PET3676

They also have a sale on natures variety chicken/brown rice - 30 lb for $37


----------

